Ask HN: Numerical PDE's, Programming Language and Book Recommendations - dcownden
======
andrewfromx
I have a hard time buying programming books. I just like to google and read
free stuff online. Something about paying for the book ruins the experience
for me. Actually, even if the book was given to me free, I'd still want to
access it in my browser via google searches.

